# A Picture Says 1,000 Words...



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Theo has that look, "I didn't do that"! LOL!!!!!!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

He does look appropriately sorry :-(

That's ok Theo, that's what mops are for


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I agree... I see the regret all over that cute little face of his!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The look on Theo's face is priceless.........

He's so darn cute.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I think Theo is saying "Would you like me to help you clean that up?"


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Ha...Sometimes pups have a rhu-rho moment 

Theo is a handsome young boy. :smooch:


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Yeah, my husband wasn't very happy with that spill... Here, Theo is helping him put his socks on.  I told him "good boy, Theo!" :


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

The socks brings back memories.


----------

